# Mesquite Country's Sausage Spreadsheet



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

This has been a very popular thread on tbh. I made sausage for many many years in my past life and here are my recipes for you in an easy excel document. For some reason it hasnt worked with older versions of excel. But it will open on your phone. There are instructions and formulas, all you have to do is plug in the weight you want to make and weigh out your ingredients. Also included is a jerky recipe, and a couple burger recipes.

Feel free to play around and do what you want. You can literally put just about anything in sausage. Good luck!

View attachment Homemade Sausages.xls


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

This is awesome! I make my own sausage but not my own seasoning this will be fun to play with. Thanks so much!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I have used Travis's recipes for numerous recipes and they were spot on. Use with confidence and enjoy. Thanks, Travis!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks
Can you give any advice for smaller amounts. No way I could make a 100 lbs at a time.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent spreadsheet ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

fishingtwo said:


> Thanks
> Can you give any advice for smaller amounts. No way I could make a 100 lbs at a time.


You simply manipulate the highlighted cell for the pounds you want to make and it auto calculates how much of each ingredient to add. You can make 1 pound or 1 million, doesn't know the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

The formulas don't work on all of the sausages. May have to do some cutting and pasting of formulas.

great resource.

Thanks,


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll take a look at it this next week and make sure they are all working. Might be an excel spreadsheet issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I joined TBH just to tell Travis, thanks for the info. Then I had to wait 30 days, or 30 post, heck I never thought I would get to. Now he is over here. I have used some of these recipes and ain't going anywhere else. These are great recipes, I guarantee.


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

